# Google maleware report



## peterw (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice site to see on which country and on which network (AS) maleware and fishing sites are hosted: Google Malware Dashboard.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 26, 2013)

Discussion has already been started here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/920-just-how-much-malware-does-incero-host/

This thread will be closed to prevent topic split.


----------

